# Breitling Owners Club



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Here's my only Breitling, the mighty B1


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I've moved on my two previous, but not have this, so still a member:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I'l put my pics on again through Flickr :thumbsup:



















John


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Breitling Navitimer 92










Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## fattner (Jan 25, 2018)

just bought my first Breitling ,super avenger II love it , all black face


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey1965 (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## njr911 (Jul 16, 2018)

Here is my Breitling Aerospace Tornado F3,










You might also be able to just make it out in the back seat of this....


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

A 2003 Breitling B1 A68362 which had a SQ module put into it about 10 years ago. The watch was in a bit of a state in 2018 after 8 years hard work, LCD screens didn't work, bracelet damaged and much more. Late last year I decided to bring it back to life and sent it for a full overhaul at BUK and sourced a NOS bracelet.

There is a slight patina now on the 17 year old dial which is barely noticeable except under magnification and at certain angles, surprised that BUK didn't suggest a new dial as they suggested a new everything else :laugh:

The fighter bracelet which is one of B'lings better looking bracelets but one which isn't as robust as later styles has been out of production for some time. Mine was in a bad way, I found a few bits and pieces online but it still didn't address the problems properly. I was mulling over paying £900 for a modern replacement when I found a NOS Fighter on Ebay for a sensible price.

Although I have spent as much on the watch as it is worth I couldn't let this classic go, I will keep it going for as long as B'ling have the spares.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

My one and only Breitling , not really a lover of them to be honest but as a collector I felt i should have at least one , an 806 from 1964


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

My Colt,Bought in 2018 ,on a Nick Manky strap


----------



## Ti22 (Apr 30, 2020)

Just sharing cool video.

Warning I suppose as to importance of screwing down crown correctly.

Enjoy.


----------



## Jersey1965 (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Paul OHora (Mar 18, 2021)

I have 2 Breitlings...the Avenger 2 and the super Avenger chronograph,I will post the photos when I workout how to do it ( I am new on here and haven't figured everything out yet :biggrin: )


----------



## Paul OHora (Mar 18, 2021)

Haven't been around for a while,anyway I picked up another breitling this time a super ocean,but I have noticed that every 3 days it stops and that's when I am wearing it, anybody got a clue as to what is happening to it ? thanks in advance


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

My old "Top Hat", goes by a couple of different names...










@andyclient what is the strap on that old Navi, please?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> My old "Top Hat", goes by a couple of different names...
> 
> 
> 
> @andyclient what is the strap on that old Navi, please?


 The strap and clasp came from cousins very nice quality and very reasonable for the thickness of the leather. If you can't find it on their site let me know and I'll find the part number for you when I'm on my pc


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

Breitling Superocean i bought last year. I like it, it's a good every day wearer. The anti reflective coating is amazing.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Breitling Aerospace E7936210-B962 from 2012


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Not a current part of my collection but this Cosmonaute Automatic was one I should have kept hold of, I think the model is A22322


----------

